# Advice on mpg for Autosleeper models?



## 103205

Greeting all,
I am in the throws of buying a new motorhome after an absence of 20 years. I am mindful of the running costs and would welcome any comments on mpg one can expect from 2.0ltr Petrol , 1.9TD, or 2.5 TD engine in an Autosleeper Harmony, Duetto, Trident or Symphony. These are the models I am considering choosing between. I aim to use the motorhome for short and extended breaks and as a 'second car' when needed. Any comments from your experience on running costs or indeed anything i should look out for whilst buying would be really greatly appreciated. If you a selling one, i would also like to hear from you.

Manythanks in advance and I look forward to being able to contribute to the motorhome community in the future.

Cheers John M


----------



## 97664

Hello,

Look at the Autosleepers Owners Club site ( can't remember it but try a Google search ). There is a table available to print off showing fuel consumptions for various models.

Regards, sax


----------



## gaspode

Hi haddy

Welcome to MHF

The information you require is HERE Go to the "technical" page and click on the "fuel information" link.


----------



## Wanderwagon3

*As Topic*

Good Day John M

Our last campingcar a "Duetto" did 28.8 mpg(2½L TD) average during 6½ years and 64000- odd miles. Every litre logged from new. About 62000 of the miles were on trips including lots of mountain driving all round Europe.

Millers additive was used about 3months before each MOT. Emissions were always "below average". Mineral oil ( not synthetic) and new filter every 6 to 7 thousand miles rather than fFords rec. of every 10000

Our current DEvon Monte Carlo on Renault Master has done 17800 at 29.8 mpg. See my report(s) go to Google & enter Ken Shawcross and click on report re Devon.

The Duetto was good. The Devon is better. NB the current Duetto is smaller than our 1997 one.

HTH

Ken with Wanderwagon3


----------



## Autumn

Hi Haddy

Which motorhome did you buy in the end? I picked up your message while researching fuel consumption for the Autosleeper Duetto. I am thinking of buying a 1999 Autosleeper Duetto, petrol 2.0 and wondered what your expereince of this van is, if you opted for this model.

A good fuel consumption will convince the reluctant husband he does want a van. Any other positive comments would be good, as at the moment he thinks the money will be better spent on hotels!

Regards,
Autumn


----------



## 101405

Its really up to you and how good you drive , they are LCV'S and as such 
have not really made a lot of progress in the mpg stakes , I would think between 20 - 28 at most , but if you drive like me at say 80/100 kmh you should get a bit more .


----------



## dipsticks

Our 2007 (07) Duetto has achieved 30.07mpg over 3200 miles.
Hope this helps.


----------



## strathspey

Hi haddy,

I had an Autosleepers Trident (on the T5 VW) over the past three years. We used it for touring in the UK and to travel down to our spot in Provence on two occasions.
When warmed up and on the long runs it was getting close to 40mpg wih the 1.9 Tdi engine. It was very responsive, with excellent roadholding (even with two bikes on the back) and had a good turn of speed.

Hope you find something you like.
Best wishes
Strathspey


----------



## chrisjrv

Hi,
We run a 2001 Symbol with the two litre petrol and I normally get around 23 mpg but I do not attempt to drive econimically, on the other hand it does have sufficient power for all normal conditions and being petrol the fuel is cheaper in this country,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## Zebedee

I don't think I'd worry too much about fuel consumption - within reason of course.

Get the caluclator out and work out the difference in cost between 25mpg, 30mpg and 35mpg (for example) over 5,000 miles, which is probably a fairly average annual mileage.

Converted to litres used that equals 910, 754 and 650.

At £1.25 per litre the annual cost would be £1137, £942 and £812

If my sums are correct (please check - done in a hurry) the annual difference between 25mpg and 35mpg is not much more than 300 quid.

Sounds a lot, but not worth allowing it to over-influence your decision if you have found a truck that ticks all your other boxes.

In my opinion of course! :roll: :roll:

_Edited twice. Damn speling mitsakes!!_


----------



## Zozzer

2003 1.9 Hdi Symbol averaging 30-33mpg, every lite logged.


----------



## Dennis King

The MOG ifo is not in the page you mention. I is about mobile ee phones


----------

